# HELP!! ELELECTRIC MOTOR MOUNTS SHORT COMPUTER



## o1ant (Sep 20, 2004)

After having my car towed to the dealer, (It wouldn't start). They just called me to tell me that the electric motor mounts shorted out the computer. It's going to cost $1,600 to replace the electric motor mounts and the computer.
I remember hearing about some sort of recall for these electric motor mounts but I can't find any documantation and the dealer says that there is no such recall.
Has anybody heard of such a recall, or these motor mounts shorting out a computer????

THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!


----------



## o1ant (Sep 20, 2004)

o1ant said:


> After having my car towed to the dealer, (It wouldn't start). They just called me to tell me that the electric motor mounts shorted out the computer. It's going to cost $1,600 to replace the electric motor mounts and the computer.
> I remember hearing about some sort of recall for these electric motor mounts but I can't find any documantation and the dealer says that there is no such recall.
> Has anybody heard of such a recall, or these motor mounts shorting out a computer????
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!



BY THE WAY
It's a 2001 Nissan Maxima SE


----------



## MXMS (May 11, 2005)

*Electronic Motor Mounts*

I have a 2001 gle that is making a whirring noise, I took it in, the shop called the dealership who told them a technical service bulletin had been released on the malfunctioning of these electronic motor mounts. The guy at the dealership said one person had it happen to them as well and it melted the entire mount. They are saying you have to replace both front and back mounts (each is like 360.00) which I don't get because only the front one is giving me trouble. I am afraid that what happened to you is going to happen to me. Did you end up having to pay 1600.00 for the repairs? 
Thanks!


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

no recalls for the motor mounts, have seen this happen twice though, once it shorted the driver for the AAC vavle, and car would hardly run, the second time the shorted motor mounts just kept discharging the battery.


----------



## MXMS (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for replying....do you know if it is possible to simply make the electronic motor mount non electronic by somehow just disabling the electronic component? My front motor mount is making this whiring noise but so far no other problems and the back one is fine, Nissan's fix seems to be to replace both, but why replace both if only one has a problem? I am basically just gambling on paying a little now or whole lot later I guess. Were the ones you know of 2001s?
Thanks
MXMS


----------



## NFL Blitz (Aug 24, 2007)

*Just had a similar problem fixed!!!*

Hey - I too have a 2001 Maxima SE. Just payed $1800, which was for the following:

"Replace ECM, IVAC, Disconnect Motor Mounts".

Very Important - My issue was primarily with the car not idling correctly. So first, I took it to my local mechanic and spent $430 to replace just the Idle control (IVAC). This did not correct the problem. Once the new IVAC was installed, the computer (ECM) immediately destroyed the new IVAC (not a mechanic, or I would come up with a better word that "destroyed"). Anyhow, my point is that I payed an additional $430 for nothing.

With electronics, it's better to let the dealer fix, even though we all know it can be extremely costly.

Sorry for the rant.....hoping to save people from wasting hard earned dollars.

Blitz


----------

